
Ask HN: Why is CSS animation still choppy on the improved Firefox on mobiles? - osrec
A recent thread on HN spoke very positively about the new Firefox. While I agree wholeheartedly that the nightly build looks clean and efficient on mobile, I have to say, the performance of GPU accelerated CSS animations is still pretty choppy. On Chrome and Safari, the animations I tested were very smooth, but not so with Firefox. Any ideas why this might be?
======
482794793792894
I can't promise that you won't ever have choppy CSS animations anymore, but it
is currently the case that the desktop version of the "new Firefox", so the
upcoming Firefox 57, ships with a new, written from scratch and highly
parallelized CSS engine (Quantum CSS, or also called Stylo), whereas the
Android version will probably get this with Firefox 58, maybe 59.

~~~
osrec
thanks for the update - I hope the choppiness issues get sorted soon!

